# Water Heater Question



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

In general, can one operate the water heaters with two heat sources at the same time to speed up recovery time, ie., Gas and Electric same time?


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes, yes, yes...absolutely. Recovery time will be greatly reduced if you run both electric and gas at the same time. I just wished I had not recently burned my electric element out as I have noticed a great difference with only gas. As a side note, do not turn the electric heater (or gas) on without confirming water is in the tank!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Yup. Many folks do it. I do too! I turn on the gas before a shower and turn it off afterwards. Run the electric full time when in a campground with power.


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

Great! that's what I'll do too. thks!


----------



## Mrwilkal (Jul 11, 2010)

your gas, electric guage will tell what your tempeture is and regulate it. If one or the other is to high it will shut down with no problem to the heater, I run both all the time.


----------

